# Just watched Pulp Fiction for the first time



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 10, 2012)

A good movie but can somebody tell me why people LOVE this movie? I don't really see whats so amazing about it besides the unique stye of directing.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jan 10, 2012)

It's a really good movie. Highly overrrated.

InB4 the Pulp Fiction nerd herd


----------



## Taleran (Jan 10, 2012)

I would have to wonder why this deserves a thread all of its own.


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 10, 2012)

Because Jerusalem is so special


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

nb4 Gooba


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Huntress (Jan 10, 2012)

its one of those movies that gets better each time u see it.


----------



## Bart (Jan 10, 2012)

Several people in this thread have watches up their ...


----------



## Huntress (Jan 10, 2012)

^i also have a gimp out back


----------



## Federer (Jan 10, 2012)

Pulp fiction is like sex, it gets better with each time.


----------



## Ennoea (Jan 10, 2012)

In b4 Tetra.

But I do like the movie, it's a great film but it's overrated.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Jerusalem said:


> A good movie but can somebody tell me why people LOVE this movie? I don't really see whats so amazing about it besides the unique stye of directing.



It's not a good movie at all. Just another overhyped piece of shit from that mongoloid looking friend Tarantino.

He stole a lot of his ideas from this documentary:


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

everybody steals

but not everyone makes a decent movie


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

troublesum-chan said:


> everybody steals
> 
> but not everyone makes a decent movie



And Tarantino has never made a decent movie. The guy is a fucking retard.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 10, 2012)

do you say that because you feel he steals and gets unjust credit

or because you feel that his movies are utter shit


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 10, 2012)

Combination of both. He's never made a film I could take serious and even with the intended dialogue of his, it remains uncreative and forced. The guy is as bland and juvenile a director can get. One of the worst directors I've ever seen become famous.


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 11, 2012)

I personally didn't see anything when I watched it that would make it an unmatchable masterpiece, but I didn't see anything wrong with it either. It's just an enjoyable movie that doesn't burn out after the third watch.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2012)

without Pulp Fiction we wouldn't have this smiley 

thank you Pulp Fiction .

but seriously the movie isn't bad at all especially for it's time, and the dialogue is really memorable.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2012)

Haven't seen this in ages now..



TetraVaal said:


> It's not a good movie at all. Just another overhyped piece of shit from that mongoloid looking friend Tarantino.
> 
> He stole a lot of his ideas from this documentary:


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Bollocks to blind fanboys.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2012)

You didn't like Pulp Fiction or Inglorious Bastards? 

How the fuck can you not like Inglorious Basterds


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

Probably because it sucked.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I guess that's your opinion (which in my opinion is bad)


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 11, 2012)

comeon tetra not liking inglorious bastards is nuts


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Combination of both. He's never made a film I could take serious and even with the intended dialogue of his, it remains uncreative and forced. The guy is as bland and juvenile a director can get. One of the worst directors I've ever seen become famous.



what do you believe makes his films so appealing to others, or do you not understand the appeal at all?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

troublesum-chan said:


> what do you believe makes his films so appealing to others



The fast food logic of modern filmmaking and the fact that major studios know that most people are stupid and will eat up anything nowadays.

There is nothing remotely interesting about Tarantino at all. Everything he's ever done has been done 10 to 20 years prior, and it was done better.

Don't believe me? Go check out 'Lady Snowblood', a film I guarantee none of you have heard of, and then compare it to 'Kill Bill.' Go watch the film 'City on Fire' and then compare it to 'Reservoir Dogs.'

Tarantino = wank.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 11, 2012)

I heard of Lady Snowblood 

A few months ago when you were blathering about it in the rate thread


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Jan 11, 2012)

I saw City on Fire before I saw Reservoir Dogs, but I think Reservoir Dogs is better. Jackie Brown was great.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Jan 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The fast food logic of modern filmmaking and the fact that major studios know that most people are stupid and will eat up anything nowadays.
> 
> There is nothing remotely interesting about Tarantino at all. Everything he's ever done has been done 10 to 20 years prior, and it was done better.
> 
> ...



I thought a decent amount of people knew about Syura Yuki Hime...? I consider Lone Wolf and Cub to be fairly popular or well known over here as much as an older foreign film can be, and anyone that was curious enough to look that up has probably at least heard of it in passing. Then again I'm taking this from people i talk to, and I definitely don't talk to 'most people' in America reguarly. Theres like a buhjillion D:

what i'm really interested in though is when borrowing or 'stealing' from another movie would be acceptable, if it ever is to you. 

Perhaps you answered me before when you said 'he's never made anything decent'. If Tarantino had borrowed from the same movies but created something subjectively 'decent' to you, would you still dislike him as a movie maker? 

Or do you feel that there is no way possible to create a film that borrowed heavily from other people's movies in certain but not all ways that you could consider decent?


----------



## Psyconorikan (Jan 11, 2012)

I never saw what was so great about Pulp Fiction either. Tarantino always tries too hard to be edgy in my opinion. I like a few of his movies but meh.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 11, 2012)

troublesum-chan said:


> I thought a decent amount of people knew about Syura Yuki Hime...? I consider Lone Wolf and Cub to be fairly popular or well known over here as much as an older foreign film can be, and anyone that was curious enough to look that up has probably at least heard of it in passing. Then again I'm taking this from people i talk to, and I definitely don't talk to 'most people' in America reguarly. Theres like a buhjillion D:



Certainly not on this board they don't.



> what i'm really interested in though is when borrowing or 'stealing' from another movie would be acceptable, if it ever is to you.



I don't really mind when a director borrows from a source that they admire. However, to do it repeatedly for _all_ your films and more specifically, to claim you hadn't seen a movie that you obviously stole from, only to make contradicting remarks just a year later, showcases a form of arrogance and egotism that masks your limited imagination. How is the guy any more creative than those who came before him, when all he's fixated on doing is regurgitating the same previous formula? It's hard to enjoy a film from a director like that when you've already seen that same style accomplished before, and accomplished in a far broader scope.



> Perhaps you answered me before when you said 'he's never made anything decent'. If Tarantino had borrowed from the same movies but created something subjectively 'decent' to you, would you still dislike him as a movie maker?



I'd dislike him regardless, 'cause even with the abundant "homages" aside, his weak attempts at a nonlinear narrative are enough to make Jodorowsky use the guy as a punchline. His dialogue isn't witty-- unless you're 16 year old high school student working at Denny's on the weekends and busing tables with the rest of your buddies. A couple months ago I brought my displeasure with the utilization, or rather, lack thereof, of an actor I liked in the past, but I'm not gonna type up a novels worth of that again. All in all, I just think he's a sleazebag who has made his fame off of the fast food generation of filmmaking-- really not hard to do considering the day and age we live in.  



> Or do you feel that there is no way possible to create a film that borrowed heavily from other people's movies in certain but not all ways that you could consider decent?



No, it's possible. There are some directors that have done that. But as I previously pointed out, he does it for all of his films. To me, that shows a severe inability to make something and call it your own.

But yeah, it doesn't help his case that he's backdoored so many great directors and never given em' the due that they deserved.


----------



## Grape (Jan 11, 2012)

Tetra gonna Tetra.

It's inevitable. 

Anyways, Tarantino is known for his dialogue, with Pulp Fiction probably being his most famous work. Pulp Fiction is good, probably John Travolta's best work honestly. Though I'm not a huge fan of his, the opening scene discussion of "Like a Virgin" from Reservoir Dogs is brilliant. As is a lot of the dialogue from Pulp. 

How can you not love this?



> Jules: Mmmm! Goddamn, Jimmie! This is some serious gourmet shit! Usually, me and Vince would be happy with some freeze-dried Taster's Choice right, but he springs this serious GOURMET shit on us! What flavor is this?
> Jimmie: Knock it off, Julie.
> Jules: [pause] What?
> Jimmie: I don't need you to tell me how fucking good my coffee is, okay? I'm the one who buys it. I know how good it is. When Bonnie goes shopping she buys SHIT. I buy the gourmet expensive stuff because when I drink it I want to taste it. But you know what's on my mind right now? It AIN'T the coffee in my kitchen, it's the dead ^ (use bro) in my garage.
> ...


----------



## Palpatine (Jan 11, 2012)

Pulp Fiction is an awesome film. Anyone who thinks otherwise is wrong. Plain and simple.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 11, 2012)

It has unique style of directing


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 11, 2012)

Tetra got quite a few bites on this one.

6/10


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Jan 11, 2012)

PaperAngel said:


> its one of those movies that gets better each time u see it.





Federer said:


> Pulp fiction is like sex, it gets better with each time.



True true. After watching it the second time I sorta understood where Taratino was going. The first time I watched it I didn't understand the point of the Vincent Vega/Mia story or the the Gold Watch story.


----------

